# Some snail questions.



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay so i have one black mystery snail....what is the difference between mystery, apple, and ramshorn snails? is it just the size and shape of the snail?


also, it just seems to stay dormant all day long, never moves. usually about 11pm he will start moving and quite quickly i might add. are snails nocturnal or is he just plain lazy.


do snails put off a lot of waste? I would like to get a few more for the fun of it but i would rather have more active fish than snails. do you have to go by the one inch rule with snails?


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know much about Ramshorns but if I'm not mistaken Mystery and Apple snails are one in the same.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

an apple snail grows as big as an apple.a ramshorn snail is the shape of a ram's horn.the mystery comes in all sorts of colors and you never know!!!i dont think you have to go by the inch rool unless you have LOTS of algea.
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

How often do snails reproduce and how can you tell? Are there just little snails or what?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

im sorry but you people dont know much at all about snails do you, Apple Snails are what petstores call all snails, a Cana Snail gets as big as a apple ( small apple most of the time, they are the largest snails, Mystery snail, Brig, are smaller then Cana's and depends on what kinda rams horn your talking about Giant Rams or Marissas are large, and then there are red/brown rams which are tiny,


----------

